# Seiko Sport 6119-6023



## WhiteTiger (Feb 22, 2016)

Been trying for moths now to find parts for the above, had the watch for years and it requires a new crystl glass and a winder, sadly no body can point me in the right direction. Any suggestions would be grateful


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

If Google is correct then this is the one with the internal bezel that's rotated by the crown. The stem (that's attached to the crown) has a little gear on it that engages with the underside of the bezel - hence when the crown/stem is turned the internal bezel turns as well. It'll probably be quite hard to find the stem as the gears wore out eventually & stocks may well have dried up - your best bet is to look on Ebay for a watch like yours that needs repairing - you'll be able to use it for spares & hopefully it'll have the parts you need.

I'd have thought that the crystal, or at least one that fits (though maybe not a genuine Seiko one), would be fairly easy to find.

There's a crown on Ebay here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-6119-6023-6119-6053-Crown-Original-Seiko-Nos-Sport-diver-Model-/371215865316?hash=item566e3095e4:g:NcUAAOSw2XFUj4by

May be Roy - owner of the forum - can help??

Good luck


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

Searching the internet and found other threads about the same thing .According to this a crystal for the 6105 should work. Seiko number should be. 320W10GN . Like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320W10GN00-TYPE-III-HARDLEX-CRYSTAL-FOR-SEIKO-6105-6106-6309-7548-/151956099400?hash=item23614a1148:g:yFIAAOSwxH1UDK~9


----------

